# I'm scared it will hurt if I have sex :/



## wonderkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't really have a whole lot to base this on-all I know is that during my first flare up last year I had full intercourse and it really hurt my insides! it was also the day before my period which probably didn't help and I think I was in need on moving my bowels.I'm worried it will happen again if I have sex. I haven't experienced the vomiting and diarrhea that I've seen mentioned on this board just the pain. does this happen to you and will it always happen while the IBS is causing a problem? It is bad enough that my fun is limited because I can't drink alcohol or wear any of my sexy corsets when i go out (they put a painful amount of pressure on me-even then plastic boned ones) but I can't give up sex indefinitely! I don't want it on the days I am really bloated or windy anyway (imagine what could happen if it was oral sex! I would die of embarrassment!)please lay my fears to rest or tell me what I can/can't do!


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,Can I just say - from a blokes point of view - that I find it particularly important, and a turn-on, if the pleasure/fun side of sex is mutual. OK, you may say that a fellow IBS sufferer would make this sound simple, but, I would have thought, that ANY intimate partner would consider the other person too (not just be selfish for their own satisfaction). I would suggest that anyone prepared to be intimate would also be understanding of how you feel. Therefore, if you explain your fears and concerns, you may find that the whole thing becomes a shared, and possibly closer, experience.I hope you don't mind a blokes input!Baz


----------



## wonderkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Baz







luckily my bloke is considerate of me and it's not as if he's pushing for it he says he doesn't mind-but I am aware that he tries to be protective of me so might not be saying what he wants!I feel that frequent sex should be a part of anyone's life-the only times I go off it I am ill/stressed/depressed (which has been a lot in the last year), it just seems like a sign that I'm not well (which I don't like) and I feel I'm letting him down


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Sometimes a birth control pill helps so its not to sensitive, for me anyways, it seems to help a bit if you stay on one for a while it may help the pain. To help with the ibs part of it mabe try not to eat much b4 doing it.


----------

